# متجدد : أفلام وثائقية عن الهندسة المدنية



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فيديوهات عن وثائقيات الهندسة المدنية

هذا الموضوع سيشمل ان شاء الله جميع الفيديوهات عن وثائقيات الهندسة المدنية 

وذلك بناءا على طلب بعض الاعضاء بعمل قسم او موضوع خاص بالوثائق الهندسية لمتابعة كل تطور فى عالم الندسة المدنية فتم عمل هذا الموضوع ليشمل جميع مشاركات الاعضاء بالقسم المدنى والخاص بالوثائقيات الهندسية

حيث ستشتمل كل مشاركة ان شاء الله على ملف فيديو مختلف 

نبدا ان شاء الله

تابعونا فى المشاركات التالية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقـى :: لماذا لا نسطيع التنبؤ بالزلازل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

جزر دبي الصنـاعيـة dvd


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائيقي رائع جدا سد هوفر (لا يفوتكم) ‏(




1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

حفل افتتاح برج خليفة بدبي أطول برج في العالم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

نفق المانش : يطلق عليه أحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الحديثة (لا يفوتكم) رائع جدا ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

برنامج وثائيق رائع جدا عن برج شنغهاي ( لا يفوتكم )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

مشاريع هندسية عملاقة (فيلم وثائقي)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيديو مشاريع هندسية عملاقة ‏(



1 2 3 4)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائقى عن مطار كانساى و سير الحياة فيه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فلم وثائفي عن مسجد الشيخ زايد الكبير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

::جيولوجيا المعادن والصخور بأنواعها:: حـــصري video


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

بنايات شاهقة - برج تورى ميور


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

ابداعات هندسية-السدود


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائقى عن بناء جزيرة النخلة فى خليج دبى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

بنايات شاهقة - برج ون كندا سكوير في لندن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

أفلام وثائقية معمارية رائعة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

إنشائات عملاقة - الافعوانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

ابداعات هندسية - بناء أكبر طائرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

بنايات شاهقة - برج يوريكا الذهبى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

بنايات شاهقة - كوميرز بانك ناطحة سحاب بيئيه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

هياكل عملاقة ( منصـــة -troll a ) اضخم منشأة بحرية على وجة الأرض


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

يوم دراسي حول زلزال هايتي - فيديو للتحميل-


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

اكبر جسر في العالم Le viaduc De millau ‏(




1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

وثائقي رهيب ،، البناء تحت الارض


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فلم عن بناء جزيرة النخلة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

لحظات قبل الكارثة ....زلزال كــــــــــوبي 1995


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائقي للتحميل MegaStructures - Beijing Olympic Stadiumt


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

سلسلة إبداعات هندسيّة و مشاريع عملاقة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيديو رائع جدا يبين كيفية تصميم برج دبي وبناءه من الالف الى الياء ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

افتتاح برج دبي اكبر برج في العالم ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

عرض فيديو عن تصميم وتنفيذ برج دبي Dubai Tower Building ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائقي رهيييب لطريقة بناء أطول جسر في العالم.(جسر اليونان)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

فيديو عن مراحل انشاء ممر الملائكة في جسر الشيطان بفرنسا ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2010)

تصوير رائع لاعلى قمة برج دبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

video - Impossible Bridges in China..amazing


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2010)

فيديو عن انشاء كوبرى Rio-Antirio (كوبرى المستحيل) ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى عن نفق القناة يطلق عليه أحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الحديثة


----------



## m66666677 (29 مايو 2010)

*The Great Wall of China 2010 Blu-ray 720p x264-playHD*
HDTV 720p | English | MKV | x264 @ 12Mbps | 1280x720 - 23.976fps | AC3 6 channels 224kbps | 41 mins | 4.3GB
_Genre : Documentary











_*Download Hotfile* 
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726218/9f4c5e2/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726221/f5f3fc3/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726219/a880ae2/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726220/3212efe/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726222/42936b2/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726431/0140731/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726432/455d19e/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726453/25a756f/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726458/8d85fd3/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726467/3d13162/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726672/7911ce3/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726683/64b426b/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726710/4ca9967/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726760/4f06d54/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726765/021bbef/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726930/2c1bf5a/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726938/7519839/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40726973/9547430/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40727003/9f33b49/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40727006/905023a/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40727173/ab7416e/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40727188/2b16509/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/40727196/bd6cab1/The.Great.Wall.of.China.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part23.rar.html

* Download Uploading * 
http://uploading.com/files/8412e68e...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part23.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/95616a8b...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part22.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d7a1e1c1...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part21.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/783m77a2...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part20.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/cc8dfead...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part18.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/1cf89am8...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part19.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c1144m7f...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part17.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e2dd232f...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/dambfm8c...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/142dabdm...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9ab9m74f...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d6a2ae5a...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/426f6611...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/265m43b6...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e783de23...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4d1mac6e...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/bac85d8c...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m37md8ec...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/1m3fm21m...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4412fd4e...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/714d6284...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c1276649...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/ea38m635...ina.2010.Blu-ray.720p.x264-playHD.part01.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

*Science Channel - Colossal Construction: Ice Hotel (2010)* 
English | 720p HDTV x264-MOMENTUM | MKV | AVC 1280x720 3173Kbps 29.97fps | AC3 384Kbps 6CH 48KHz | 00:43:55 | 1.09GB 
_Genre: Documentary_ 






Filmmakers document the 6-week-long construction of the largest ice and snow structure in the world, an elaborate hotel in Sweden that has to be rebuilt every winter using nothing but an enormous amount of ice and snow from the nearby Torne River.*

Screenshots






**Download:* 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/s2qTu...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/JjWJR...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part2.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ArHcZ...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part3.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BQDmn...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part4.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ryb82...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part5.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UHpff...n.Ice.Hotel.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.part6.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*

Massive Earthmoving Machines: Part 1 - Belle Ayr And Beener Coal DVDRip AVI XviD * 
DVDRip | English | 1h 15mn | 560x320 | AVI XviD 716 Kbps 25.000 fps | MP3 128 Kbps 48.0 KHz | 450 MB 
_Genreocumentary_ 







*INFOR* 
Two contrasting open-cast coalmines in America use some of the largest machines of their kinds to be found anywhere. 
At the Belle Ayr mine, Gillette, Wyoming, one of the world’s biggest electric shovels, the P&H 4100XPB, is removing overburden above the coal seams. 
It dwarfs the Caterpillar 797B haul trucks it loads, even though these are the largest mechanically driven trucks in the world.Among other impressive equipment is the world’s biggest motor grader available today, the Cat 24-H. Whereas Belle Ayr, one of the greatest mines in 
the United States, uses a central electric supply for its shovels, the far smaller Beener Coal at Barton, Maryland, makes use of diesel technology. 
Their Bucyrus-Erie 295B series II is the world’s biggest diesel-powered rope shovel. Working alongside it is another monster: the Komatsu D575A bulldozer – again, 
the world’s largest.The programme focuses on extreme machines but also shows how these mines operate, from extraction and haulage to processing, 
transport and reclamation. The script is by Keith Haddock, retired mining engineer and author of many books on earthmoving equipment. 
For an extra he takes us to the Cam-Plex mining museum, near Gillette. 

*Download:* 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/XxabqD8/Massive.Machines.1.DvDRip.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/96EPXhG/Massive.Machines.1.DvDRip.part2.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MwPYyFr/Massive.Machines.1.DvDRip.part3.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/r38pfuW/Massive.Machines.1.DvDRip.part4.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/XSqwmVn/Massive.Machines.1.DvDRip.part5.rar​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

وثائقي: National Geographic - Worlds Toughest Fixes 2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

وثائقي: Megastructures Bostons Big Dig


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

وثائقي: Columbia River Dam


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

National Geographic - Megastructures: World Island Wonder


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يونيو 2010)

الزعيم يعود مع عرض تقديمى رائع لبرج خليفة​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي :: أكبر ميناء في العالم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي:: منصة اطلاق الصواريخ في وسط المحيط


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يوليو 2010)

National Geographic - Engineering Connections Series 1 (


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يوليو 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقي - قبة الصخرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

معالم أثرية عملاقة ( ماتشو بيتشو ) :: وثائقي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

مصنع سيارات bmw كيف يعمل لانتاج سيارة z4 :: وثائقي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

جسر ميلاو المعلق بفرنسا يعد أطول جسر فى العالم :: وثائقي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي :: كيفية نقل مبنى أثرى ضخم - ونقل طائرة قديمة جدا من الحرب العالية الثانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي :: الفلم الوثائقي الرئع منطاد هندنبرج ( Zeppelin Hindenburg ) من سلسله لحظات ماقبل الكارثه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يوليو 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع :: داخل الهرم الأكبر :: لكل من يريد أن يرى ما بداخل الهرم والاكتشافات الحديث


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يوليو 2010)

:::::::::برج دبي-حقائق وارقام ...شيء مذهل::::::::


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يوليو 2010)

الابراج الدوارة بدبى وموسكو


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع جدا :: نقل معبد أبو سمبل :: كيف تم نقل معبد كاملا و تم تركيبه مر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

معالم أثرية ( كاترائية شارتر )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

الجسر المقوس الأطول ف العالم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

كيفية نقل هياكل عملاقة ( قطار بخارى أثرى )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

مصنع ( Caterpillar )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي : Secrets Of Ancient Empires - The First Cities


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي : Extreme Engineering: Container Ships


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي : Secrets Of Ancient Empires - The First Cities


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 يوليو 2010)

وثائقي : رحلة كولومبيا الاخيرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

وثائقي : برج الدار المستدير في ابو ظبي ،، روعة لا يفوتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

وثائقي : جامع الشيخ زايد الكبير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

البرج المائل في ابو ظبي : وثائقي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Documentary - Writing the Dead Sea Scrolls (2010) HDTV


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Kings of Construction: Dubai The Ski Resort in the Desert (2008) HDTV


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Ancient New York - Documentary


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Documentary = Secrets Of The Taj Mahal (2010) HDTV


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Titanic: The Investigation Begins (2000) DVDRip


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أغسطس 2010)

Modern City Dubai HDTVRip


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

Superstructure, megastructures et extrem engineering 
زاد أحمد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

حفل افتتاح برج خليفة بدبي أطول برج في العالم ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أغسطس 2010)

أفتتاح أكبـــــــــــــــــــــر بـــــــــــرج فى العـــــــــالم2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*صور حية ومقاطع فيديو لجسر الجمرات المطور ‏(



1 2)*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

فلم وثائقي ---البرجي التوأم بتروناس----ولا اروع يبين يوميات التصميم والانشاء والمشاكل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وثائقي عن----ناطحات السحاب----- ولااروع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وثائقي عن---جزر العالم في دبي---


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

فلم وثائقي عن---اضخم امبراطوريات الهندسه----جميل جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وثائقي****سلسله عجائب الدنيا السبع الصناعيه*****


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

فلم وثائقي--اضخم ابداعات الهندسه في بناء اكبر الابراج---


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى:: معالم أثرية عملاقة :: الكولوسيوم :: بصيعة Rmvb


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تفجيرات هندسيه عملاقه


----------



## امل عباس حسن (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو ان توضحوا لي كيف يمكنني تحميل ومشاهده فليم البرج التؤام الرجاء الرد سريعا من فضلكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع :: السفن العملاقه :: كيفيه التعامل معها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2010)

فلم فديو جميل عن أنشاء سكك القاطرات أليات بديعة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع :: لغز الأهرامات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

حاملات الطائرات الحربية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع :: عبقريات تكنولوجية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وثائقي "هندسة عبقرية" مطار المحيط @ ناشونال جيوغرافيك ابو ظبي@


----------



## najebnader (16 نوفمبر 2010)

إليكم هذا الرابط إن شاء الله يعجبكم أعزائي وبارك الله فيكم 

National Geographic Channel Mega Structures ‏


----------



## Pro.Eng (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جداً ...

تحياتي للقائمين عليه ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

من الدنمارك الى السويد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Chinese workers build 15-story hotel in just six days

أو بروابط أخرى

 بالفيديو: بناء فندق من 15 طابق فى ستة ايام فقط


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

صور + فيديو للبناية التي انهارت في دبي بتاريخ 16-آب-2009


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ستاد ويمبلى - هندسة عبقرية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Everything about PISA tower :: VIDEO


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Some difficulties face the geotechnicals engineers:: VIDEO


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تصوير رائع لاعلى قمة برج دبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 ديسمبر 2010)

حصري جدا:: نقل جسر يزن ثلاثة ملايين باوند بعد تصميمة وتركيبة في المكان المناسب :: لا يفوتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 ديسمبر 2010)

حصري جدا:: نقل جسر يزن ثلاثة ملايين باوند بعد تصميمة وتركيبة في المكان المناسب :: لا يفوتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 ديسمبر 2010)

توسعة الحرمين الشريفين بالفيديو


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2011)

صور + فيديو للبناية التي انهارت في عَمّان بتاريخ 10-آذار -2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2011)

وثائقي :منزل الأحلام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2011)

فيديو كويرى معلق أعلى نهر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

الفيلم الوثائقى - خفايا العمارة العالمية - اوسكار نيمير مهندس معمارى عازم على تغير العالم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2011)

إنشاءات عملاقة : برجي بتروناس من ناشيونال جيوغرافيك ابو ظبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2011)

افلام وثائقية العلاقات الهندسية ( )NG – engineering connections


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2011)

أفضل الابداعات والمشاريع الهندسية في العالم...BBC Seven Wonders Of The Industrial World


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشاريع عملاقة - بناء سد هولندا البحري الضخم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

فيديو عن انشاء كوبرى معلق أعلى نهر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أكتوبر 2011)

فيديوهات مدينتى و الرحاب و شرم الشيخ و نسمات الرياض وجبل عمر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أربعة أفلام وثائقية جديدة من قناة جيو جرافيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بنايات شاهقة : أبراج بتروناس 


​ 0


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فيلم وثائقي رائع عن تاريخ الاهرامات المصريه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أعقد الإصلاحات فى العالم ( الضغط العالي )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

روائع معمارية : مبنى "ارك وسونان"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عمليات النقل الضخمة - ابراج شاهقة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صور + فيديو للبناية التي انهارت في اليمن بتاريخ 19-كانون الثاني-2011


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بالفيديو..سائق حفار ينجو من موت محقق أثناء إزالته منزلا بالدقهلية


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لتلف الروابط من جهة و لقدمه من جهة اخرى


----------

